# جزء من كتالوج الصيانة error code لماكينات الغسيل جامبرو موديلak200s



## mohabd28eg (18 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد اكثر من كتالوج صيانة لماكينة الغسيل الكلوب جامبرو موديل ak 200s,ak 200 ultra s

وده sample


----------



## اليافعي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور كل الشكر على الموضوع 
لو سمحت أرسل لى كل مايتعلق بأجهزة الكلى من حيث الصيانة والاسعار والقطع الغيار والفرق بينهم على أيميلى 
لأني بديت في مجال صيانة أجهزة كلى وشوفته ممتع ***************************
وشـــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 يناير 2010)

ممكن حضرتك تراسلني علي الميل لو تفضلت مشكورا


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز اذا أردت معرفة شىء عن أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى يمكنك مراسلة e[email protected] فهو متخصص بها .

أخوك فى الله

محمد سليمان*​


----------



## hamidmaroc (13 مارس 2010)

لم يعمل باي يصغة هو والمرجو باقي كتالوجات الصيانة للكامبرو


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

اذا ممكن كتالوك الصيانة و كتالوك التشغيل 
لاجهزة غسيل كاى gambro ak96


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

كتالوك ak96


----------



## toooh (6 مايو 2010)

فعتاغةن846


----------



## tweete (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس بس لما بحمل الينك مش بيفتح ياريت حد يساعدني وشكرا


----------

